# Great site for free sound effects !



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

found this while surfing the web 
http://www.soundsnap.com/


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's another.

http://www.freesound.org/

If you use Audacity, you can mix and match the files. It's how I came up with my unique spider sounds.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Ty*

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounddogs is another good one.


----------



## gavin hall (Nov 28, 2008)

*Great free horror SFX*

These are great free high quality .wav samples 24bit/48kz:

http://www.londonaudiolabs.com/samples/atmo1.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow cool thank --use some of them next year


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Look up


find sounds.com on google thats what I use.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but a couple of these sites I could find NO FREE downloads. Anyone have any new stuff to add?


----------

